# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch Đà Nẵng - Bà Nà - Đảo Cù Lao Chàm - Hội An giá rẻ

## ausviet123

*ĐÀ NẴNG - BÀ NÀ HILLS - ĐẢO CÙ LAO CHÀM - HỘI AN*
*NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - ĐÀ NẴNG*
Sáng: Ausviet Travel  đón khách tại điểm hẹn ra Sân bay Nội Bài. Quý khách đáp chuyến bay đi Đà Nẵng.  Đến Sân bay Đà Nẵng HDV đưa quý khách về khách sạn Nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi,ăn trưa
14h00: Xe đưa quý khách dọc theo triền núi Đông Nam để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của biển Đà Nẵng, tắm biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng (Được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất Hành Tinh).
Tối: Ăn tối. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng
về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,...

*NGÀY 02:  ĐÀ NẴNG - BÀ NÀ NÚI CHÚA*
Sáng: Qúy khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Xe đón đưa Quý khách theo đường dọc biển Quảng Nam - Đà Nẵng đi khu du lịch Bà Nà - Núi Chúa, mệnh danh là Sa Pa hay Đà Lạt tại miền Trung với khí hậu tuyệt vời được ví như mùa Xuân nước Pháp, như 1 nàng công chúa kiềm
diễm, đỏng đảnh kiêu sa. Ngồi cáp treo dài nhất thế giới
(gần 6.000m), ngắm toàn cảnh núi rừng hùng vĩ, bên dưới là suối Mơ và thác Tóc Tiên 9 tầng…
Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng.
Tối: Về đà Nẵng ăn tối tại khách sạn hoặc nhà hàng

*Ngày 3: ĐẢO CÙ LAO CHÀM- HỘI AN*
8h00 Sau khi ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn, xe đưa Quý khách dọc theo bờ biển chạy dài qua các khu resort nổi tiếng, ra cảng Cửa Đại,đoàn lên cano ra đảo Cù Lao Chàm. Quý khách sẽ có hơn 20 phút cảm giác mạnh, tung sóng trắng xóa rẽ biển tiến thẳng tới những hòn đảo xinh đẹp đầy kỳ thú. Lên tới đảo, Quý khách thăm khu bảo tồn sinh vật biển, mua hải sản tại đảo rất ngon và rẻ, sau đó Cano đưa Quý khách ra bãi san hô để Quý khách lặn thám biển các hang đá nằm sâu dưới lòng đại dương cùng hàng trăm loài cá, loài san hô lấp lánh muôn sắc màu của miền nhiệt đới,thỏa thích với những điều mới mẻ,tận hưởng những cảm giác thú vị, thỏa thích đùa vui cùng sóng biển, tắm nắng trên những bãi cát trắng mịn màng,  Quý khách ăn trưa trên đảo với những đặc sản biển.
14h00: Cano đưa Quý khách quay lại cảng Cửa Đại, tiếp tục lên đường đi Hội an
Chiều: Bách bộ tham quan và mua sắm Phố Cổ với: Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Bảo tàng văn hóa Sa Huỳnh, Nhà Cổ hàng trăm năm tuổi, Hội Quán Phước Kiến & Xưởng thủ công mỹ nghệ - thưởng thức ca nhạc truyền thống lúc 15h15.
Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Tự do thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp Phố Cổ Hội An, rực rỡ soi bóng bên dòng sông Hoài, từng là thương cảng sầm uất của người Chăm thế kỉ thứ II và Việt Nam từ thế kỉ XVI. Đặc biệt nếu vào đêm 14 âm lịch hàng tháng, Quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng và hòa mình vào ngày hội đêm rằm, dạo bước bên dưới với ánh sáng chỉ của đèn lồng tỏa ra khắp khu phố cổ.
Ăn tối tại Hội An
Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách về Đà Nẵng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Đà Nẵng

*Ngày 4: ĐÀ NẴNG- HÀ NỘI*
Sáng: Ăn sang buffet, Quý khách có 1 buổi sáng tự do thăm chợ Hàn, khu chợ sầm uất nhất Phố biển Đà Nẵng, nằm bên bờ sông Hàn. Ở đây, có rất nhiều các mặt hàng hải sản độc đáo và đa dạng, cùng nhiều mặt hàng tiêu dùng đặc sắc. Quý khách tha hồ thưởng thức và mua sắm.
Trưa: Sau khi ăn trưa, Quý khách trả phòng, ra sân bay về Hà Nội. Đến sân bay Nội Bài, Hướng dẫn tiễn khách về điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc tour
*GIÁ TRỌN TOUR CHO 1 KHÁCH: 3.250.000đ
Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 25 khách*
*Bao gồm:*
• Xe vận chuyển tốt đời mới
• Ngủ 3pax/phòng K/sạn tiện nghi 3 sao (trường hợp lẻ nam, lẻ nữ: ngủ phòng ba).
• Ăn các bữa theo chương trình: Điểm tâm tại K/sạn + Ăn trưa - tối tại các nhà hàng.120.000/ bữa chính, sáng buffet
• Vé tham quan các điểm.
• Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
• Bảo hiểm du lịch.
*Không bao gồm:*
•  Vé máy bay hoặc vé tàu chặng Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội theo chương trình.
• Chi phí cá nhân, uống tự gọi trong các bữa ăn,.. và tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.


*Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Dịch Vụ Du lịch Úc Việt
**Địa chỉ trụ sở:* Số nhà 68, tổ 1, Đường 32, xã Phú Diễn, Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
*VPGD:* P201, tòa nhà Stekland, số nhà 70, ngõ 165, Xuân Thủy, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Website: http://dulichucviet.com.vn
*Tel:*(+84-4) 379 59203  - Fax:(+84-4) 379 59204
*Hotline:* 0919000913/ 0912992913
*Email:* info@dulichucviet.com.vn / info@ausviettours.com
*Chúc Quý khách một chuyến đi vui vẻ và thú vị !*

----------

